# High Country Club – New York City at 1600 Broadway "On The Square" Review



## travelguy (Jan 23, 2008)

*On the Square yet very Hip! The High Country Club New York City “On The Square” residence is all about location, entertainment and enjoyment!*

*Synopsis:*

The High Country Club NYC property is both uber-metropolis hip and tourist cool & comfortable. The location on Broadway and Times Square is the perfect base for sightseeing, the theater district, the arts, and of course dining. This 10th floor, one bedroom residence is a respite from the busy city but never far from the action. The building amenities and personal services at 1600 Broadway assure an enjoyable experience in the Big Apple. 

*Location:*

Location, location, location! The High Country Club NYC condo is located on Broadway, at the north end of Times Square. The building at 1600 Broadway (hence the building name) hosts the M&M Candies World store on the bottom floors. Unfortunately, there does not appear to be a HCC “resident” member discount for the round, candy-coated chocolate goodies. The building is situated between the Times Square iconic structures of the Morgan Stanley building with its streaming stock market “tickers” and the multi-story “Chorus Line” theater sign. 

A doorman meets residents at the entry to the 1600 Broadway building and a concierge mans the main desk 24 hours a day in the classically styled lobby. A bellman is available for bag transport. All of the building employees are extremely pleasant and helpful. After a quick elevator ride to the 10th floor, a secured residence entry opens into an oasis from the crazed pace of Times Square below.

*Décor:*

The interior of the residence is decorated in a neo-metro black and white contrasting theme. With 700 square feet, this is one of High Country Clubs smallest residences, although the space is BIG by Manhattan standards and the high ceilings help to open the space. Black and white leather, granite countertops, brushed metals, bamboo and attractive furnishings are used to soften the ultra-hep interior design. Artsy and classic architectural photos grace the walls to provide a cultural neo-classic touch. Various red and black Aztec print area rugs are used throughout on the hardwood floors

*Residence:*

A short hallway inside the residence door opens to the main LIVING AREA. An odd but strangely intriguing feature of the residence entry area is a huge four foot tall picture of the Mona Lisa! The view through the floor to high-ceiling windows is Times Square at its busy best. The main sitting area is furnished with a sofa and chair made of black butter-soft leather, along with a cream leather chair. A 37” LCD TV appears to float on a pagoda style stand with shelves below containing a DVD player and Xbox game player. Bamboo end tables, a wooden chest masquerading as an ottoman, brass lamps, a large oriental rug and large plant provide accents for the room. The sofa pulls out into a queen bed. The room is very restful after climbing those steps at the Statue of Liberty or other such metropolis monument.

Adjacent to the Living Area are the Kitchen & DINING Areas. Although NYC seems to have thousand of restaurants, this kitchen has everything you need to avoid the lines and enjoy your own cuisine. Although compact, the kitchen has plenty of granite countertop, full stove and cooktop, refrig and dishwasher. Tall cabinets contain a full compliment of dishes, glassware, quality cooking utensils, knives, pots & pans, etc. A Sub-Zero refrig is nicely concealed with doors matching the cabinets. Even the faucets are so uber-modern it takes some time to figure out how to use them.

A preparation table in the kitchen area doubles as a dining table and under it are concealed stools with metal legs and contoured seats. Perfect for après’ theater snacking or pre-sightseeing meals.

Off the entry hallway a laundry closet hides a high tech Bosch washer and dryer.

Only in the High Country Club residence On the Square would it be cool to paint the MASTER BEDROOM completely in black with a high, loft-like white ceiling. The bamboo, brass and black theme is actually quite cozy and relaxing without making the room seem small. A black leather headboard on the queen size bed is the focal point of the room. The closet is large enough to negate the need for a dresser which would clutter the space. Black-out drapes keep the blinding 24-hour glare of Times Square from the room and the entire unit is amazingly sound-proof from the racquet of the city below. A 32” flat panel TV and DVD player are mounted on the wall opposite the bed.

The Master BATH has limestone tile from floor to high-ceiling. A 36” wide stainless steel ebb basin is mounted in a limestone deck on a console table with storage drawers, cabinets and shelves. A deep well bath tub with large rain showerhead offers a long, hot shower to relax after a long day in the Museums.

*Amenities:*

The “Club on the Square”, located on the 4th floor of the building, can be used to entertain a large party with it’s pantry and food serving area. Or hang out while watching the large flat screen, playing pool or watching the city through the wall of windows. The club also has a virtual golf driving range, conference center and separate meeting rooms. Just outside on the open-air terrace is a relaxing environment four stories about the Times Square hustle. It boasts a rolling lawn, outdoor putting green, lounge chairs, picnic tables and trees.

There is also a well equipped fitness center on the 4th floor. Available apparatus consists of twelve new Cybex pro-gym machines, a Smith machine with plenty of plates, dumbbell sets from 2.5lb to 50lb, a dozen or so new cardio machines (bikes, precors, treadmills, etc.), mats, exercise balls, etc. The fitness center has plenty of room for many people to train.

The top of 1600 Broadway has a Rooftop Observatory with an open area of sprawling lawn and trees. It also has chaise loungers and chairs for residents to sit and observe the city. 

For those who might drive to the “1600 On the Square” residence, there are many parking options within a block of the building albeit a little pricy. The doorman and bellman assist in luggage unloading in front of the building, even if it means Manhattan style double-parking (or triple-parking) while unloading. Once the car is parked, leave it parked for the length of stay and walk, taxi or limo to any desired destination.

High speed internet is installed in the unit and, if you’re feeling mobile, wireless internet can be accessed anywhere in the 4th floor Club on the Square and the Rooftop Observatory. Like all High Country Club properties, the residence contains a Pack n’ Play and other accessories for children.

Disability Access - From the sidewalk building entrance, all main-floor areas are level and accessible. The bathroom is spacious but has a standard residential door width and spacing within.

As always, we received exceptional service from the High Country Club concierge as well as the residence concierge at 1600 Broadway. They assisted with grocery delivery, restaurant reservations, coordinated activities and even helped with driving routes and tips to avoid the dreaded Manhattan traffic. They sent me seven options for parking garages with pricing. When I mentioned our interest in designer “sample” sales, we received information on fifty-two sales during our stay including addresses, descriptions, dates and hours and numerous web sites for reference. Needless to say, there is plenty to do in Manhattan including sightseeing, shopping, theater, dining and general tourism. It would appear that the High Country Club concierge team can handle service on any of these activities for no additional fees.

*Insider Tips:*

Now for the ever-important Starbucks report. Even though the location of the High Country Club residence is on Times Square, possibly a greater location consideration is that there is a Starbucks adjacent to the entrance to the building!! An unlimited and close supply of java to energize any walking tour through Manhattan! The only way this could get better is if there were a Starbucks barista in the elevator 

The personal dilemma that I face during any visit to NYC is an attempt by my fellow travelers to get me to see a Broadway play. My limit was one play per decade until I discontinued that policy with the change of millennium and swore off theater productions for life. However, if you ever find yourself coerced into attending one of these slumber fests, at least don’t pay full price! There are plenty of discount and last-minute ticket brokers who discount theater tickets dramatically. Ask the concierge for help to get out of going or for discount ticket locations.

The City is awash in great dining options and two of our favorites for fusion and sushi are Ruby Foos , which is only ½ block up on Broadway, and world famous Nobu, which is a short taxi ride away. A great recent find for non-touristy Italian is new restaurant Basso 56 located just off Broadway on 56th (9 blocks from the High Country Club residence), ironically beside tourist meca Pattsy’s Italian restaurant.

*Rating:*

*Being a culturally challenged individual, it’s tough for me to give any travel residence without a beach or ski-slope a high rating. However, the location of this property in the city that never sleeps can’t be outdone and the fit n’ finish of the residence is outstanding. Rating = 9.5*


----------



## Tedpilot (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome review Doug.  Sounds like you really enjoyed yourself in the Big Apple!


----------



## vivalour (Jan 23, 2008)

We are heading to 1600 Broadway in April, and I can hardly wait to free-base on those M&Ms while following the ticker on the Morgan Stanley Building. 

BTW, how outrageous are the daily parking charges in the city these days? 
We may just leave our car in a lot across the river and take a shuttle bus ride back to Port Authority. We could probably save enough $$ for at least one family meal at Nobu....

Anyway, thanks for all the tips and for taking the time to craft an uber-review.


----------



## LTTravel (Jan 24, 2008)

*HCC NYC Property*

Edited by post.


----------



## vineyarder (Jan 24, 2008)

Excellent Review!

The desireability of the location is certainly a matter of personal choice; I happen to agree with LTT that I'd personally prefer the Trump Tower location on Columbus Circle over 1600 Broadway, but others prefer Times Square.  

PE has 2 homes at 1600 Broadway, 2 homes at Trump Tower, and 2 homes on the 29th and 31st floors of the new Link Tower (http://www.thelinknyc.com/) at 310 W. 52nd, and the member ratings of all three locations are all nearly identical; just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## vivalour (Jan 24, 2008)

vineyarder said:


> Excellent Review!
> 
> The desireability of the location is certainly a matter of personal choice; I happen to agree with LTT that I'd personally prefer the Trump Tower location on Columbus Circle over 1600 Broadway, but others prefer Times Square.
> 
> PE has 2 homes at 1600 Broadway, 2 homes at Trump Tower, and 2 homes on the 29th and 31st floors of the new Link Tower (http://www.thelinknyc.com/) at 310 W. 52nd, and the member ratings of all three locations are all nearly identical; just a matter of personal preference.



Totally agree. Although I wouldn't want to LIVE in the Times Square district, it works well for all our family's tourist activities, including as a base to host local relatives for dinner. They live in a quieter area on the residential Upper East side, but will probably find it a novelty to pay us a visit in Times Square.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 24, 2008)

Great review...I am two blocks away at the Marriott Marquis, but I wish I was at the HCC location, too bad it was booked.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice review -- you could write an ad for HCC.  Wasn't there anything you didn't like - that's how I write my reviews!  

Isn't the Renaissance Marriott almost next door to the HCC suite?  Of course, I use the word 'suite' too liberally as the whole thing isn't as big as my home bedroom -- even the TV set is smaller.   

Do they have room service for breakfast - I hate making meals and especially cleaning up after myself - and do they have daily maid service or will I have to make my own beds?  Is there a restaurant and bar in the building - a big plus for me in a full service hotel like the Marquis after a long tiring work day?  Is the tub a jacuzzi?  Also ... what is the parking charge -- in the Marquis it's only $50 and 'in' the building.

Brian


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 26, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Nice review -- you could write an ad for HCC.  Wasn't there anything you didn't like - that's how I write my reviews!



The things I did not like were pretty easy fixes:
1. Black painted room...seemed odd and made the bedroom seem smaller.
2. Queen sized bed....I wish it was King sized.
3. Mona Lisa artwork....I want NYC pictures like The Statue of Liberty, etc....heck there was a guy on the street just outside that was selling very nice B&W pics of NYC locations...that would be an inexpensive change.

I really want HCC to buy a second property there and I have a sales list I will send them. The prices range from $945k for the same exact unit (668 sq feet) on the 14th floor, but I really want them to buy a larger unit (889 sq feet) with a small second room area and balcony for $1.2m.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Bill ... you've mentioned HCC's strange art selections before.  

Is there a restaurant in the building, or room service, or is it just a condo and you have to leave to eat other than cooking yourself?  

Am I right to assume you also have to make your own beds and there's no turndown service?  Jacuzzi tub?   Price for parking?

Prices in NYC are outta site, but the ones you found seemed quite reasonable as I assume HCC London is pretty well booked all year and well ahead.


----------



## mjs (Jan 26, 2008)

Brian,
Just wanted to thank you for your help in using marriott points for travel packages.
In return, I can offer you help in deciding whether a Destination club is the right purchase for YOUR vacations.  You seem to be having trouble deciding, even with all of the info given.
Let me know
Mark


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 26, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> Hi Bill ... you've mentioned HCC's strange art selections before.
> 
> Is there a restaurant in the building, or room service, or is it just a condo and you have to leave to eat other than cooking yourself?
> 
> ...



I love every HCC property that I have visited, I just want the artwork to match the destinations. Some of the art at some locations looks like they were picked out of a catalog without and appreciation for the destination. This is MY PERSONAL opinion. I have discussed this with Heath many times and he said they are going to work with LOCAL designers and start to update some locations with more local art.

The NYC location is a condo and has TONS of restaurants just out the front door. They do not have daily maid service, but Quintess does and costs about 5x the HCC membership fee. I am sure you can order daily maid service for an extra fee.

I think the tub is not a jetted tub as it is a shower also. I did not get the parking price as most people fly and take a cab.

Let me be very clear....the HCC NYC property is AWESOME and I would be very excited to stay here and I hope they buy a second unit here.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 28, 2008)

FYI - All the posts about adding a Chicago property have been moved to a new thread 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63457

Let's keep this thread only about NYC.


----------



## travelguy (Feb 2, 2008)

*NYC Parking*



vivalour said:


> BTW, how outrageous are the daily parking charges in the city these days?
> We may just leave our car in a lot across the river and take a shuttle bus ride back to Port Authority. We could probably save enough $$ for at least one family meal at Nobu....



Viv,

Sorry for the delayed response.  We are starting week two of deep powder skiing at Beaver Creek at the HCC BC Arrowhead townhouse.  We were at HCC BC Village last week and it was AWESOME!!  Best skiing ever and luxurious condos!  *

_(* My first and last ever use of dancing banana.  The great skiing required that I use it!)_

Here's the parking info for HCC NYC:

Parking:
235 48th Street (between Broadway & 8th) 
212.245.9421
About ½ block from the HCC unit and is covered! Left on 48th and ½ block
$50 for a 24 hour period
This is the lot we used.  They were quick and pleasant (by NYC standards)

331 West 50th Street 
$22 for 24 hours including tax, but it is an open, not closed lot.

If you park your car across the river and take the shuttle, let me know how it goes.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 2, 2008)

I often drive NYC and have no problems - but I may be used to defensive driving in big cities, including Toronto and Montreal which are even worse.  Parking in Toronto is upwards of $40 a day now.  However, I much prefer to stay at a hotel that has a parking service right in the building so you can just phone and have the car brought up to the front door.


----------



## vivalour (Feb 2, 2008)

travelguy said:


> Viv,
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response.  We are starting week two of deep powder skiing at Beaver Creek at the HCC BC Arrowhead townhouse.  We were at HCC BC Village last week and it was AWESOME!!  Best skiing ever and luxurious condos!  *
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info; we may go the lazy route at those rates. Last time I drove (by myself -- and got a flat in a rainstorm at rush hour near E 60th St.) the public rates were in the $45 range. We'll be going to NYC in mid-April. 
The skiing sounds great. Enjoy the snow. We have tons of it here, but the ski hills are typically eastern -- hard packed one week, granular the next, heavy & wet the next -- good if you like variety. BTW, maybe we should add a banana rating system to the HCC reviews. (multiple dancing bananas, rotten bananas, banana splits, etc.)


----------

